# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Χαϊδαρίου

## Billgout

Να ξαναμαζευτούμε σιγά-σιγά γιατί μάλλον χαθήκαμε στη πορεία (εεε φταίω και εγώ λίγο  ::  )να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει?

Παρακαλώ οι Χαϊδαρώτες να εκδηλώσετε ενδιαφέρον, αγανάκτηση, υβριστικα σχολια προς το προσωπό μου, μνεία ή την εκτίμηση σας (με κανένα ταψί μπακλαβά)  ::   ::   ::  

Άντε να δούμε...
Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι λειτουργεί AP (awmn-516_Billgout) στο κανάλι 3....

----------


## GeoSava

Ώπα Χαϊδάρι παρών.......  ::  

Είμαι και εγώ εδώ...................  ::  
Άντε να μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ...... να οργανώσουμε και καμιά συνάντηση να γνωριστούμε.......

----------


## special

Μεσα και εγω.Αντε να οργανωθουμε λιγο.......

Συντομα δοκιμαστικο AP awmn3929undercon με ftp για δοκιμες και δοκιμη του link με τον αδερφο μου  ::

----------


## litrotis

Χαιρετώ και εγώ την παρέα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!  ::  

Είμαι μέσα σε ότι κανονιστεί! Αρκεί να βολεύει ο χρόνος.... τι θα λέγατε για πρωινό Σαββάτου 22/01 ?

----------


## GeoSava

litrotis εγώ Σάββατο δεν προλαβαίνω αλλά για Κυριακή μπορούμε να βρεθούμε........πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και τα δικά μας......  :: 

Special που είσαι στο Χαϊδάρι???  ::   ::  

Άντε να δούμε αν θα βγάλουμε τίποτα.......  ::   ::

----------


## special

οταν λεμε πρωι μετα της 11"30 εεεε  ::

----------


## litrotis

Και για Κυριακή δεν έχω πρόβλημα αρκεί να το κανονίσουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι ....... αν και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πολύ όρεξη και συμμετοχή!

----------


## Billgout

Βρε να μη σας πω τίποτα  ::   ::   ::  
Όταν είπα να μαζευτούμε, εννοούσα στο thread......εσεις κανονίσατε και δεξίωση  ::   ::   ::  

Τεσπά...αν είναι για Κυριακή πρωί-επαναλαμβάνω πρωί- το συζητάμε...αμα έχετε και καμια κεραιούλα, παίζει laptop για επιτόπιο scan..

Φυσικά τόπος συνάντησης.... Προφήτης

Αντε να δούμε........ μάλλον πρέπει να ανταλλάξουμε κινητά με pm..  :: 

αααα και κανένα χάρτη σε φωτοτυπίες για ασκήσεις...

----------


## special

κυριακη μεσα και εγω,billgout υπαρχει κεραιουλα εσωτερικη με rpsma εαν θελεις θα την φερω.χε χε στο προφητη δεν πεταμε ετσι στα σφυριχτα και καμια κεραιουλα να λυσουμε το προβλημα μας  :: 

Νομιζω οτι κυριακη μπορουμε ολοι τελικα ε?

----------


## GeoSava

Εγω μέσα απλά πείτε για τι ώρα μιλάμε 11:30-12:00 το πρωί;  ::   ::  

Οι υπόλοιποι που είναι μόνο εμείς είμαστε;;;

----------


## Billgout

1ον Κεραιούλα με Ν-type αν παίζει βολεύει.....
2ον Το topic το κάναμε meetings και θα μας βαράνε  ::  
3ον πρωί είναι 10.00.......
4ον To topic καλό είναι ν' αφορα το σχεδιασμό (που δεν υπάρχει) στο Χαϊδάρι  ::

----------


## special

1. ..χλωμο με n-type 
2. εαν μας παρουν χαμπαρι γιατι εδω ειμαστε εμεις και εμεις.
3 10 δεν ειναι πρωι,ειναι αγρια χαραματα και ειδικα κυριακη δεν εχει αλλαξει ουτε η μερα ακομα  ::  
4 Μα σχεδιαζουμε να συναντηθουμε για να συζητησουμε την σχεδιαση του δυτικου τμηματος του δικτυου.(νομιζω ετσι την γλιτωσαμε)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## litrotis

Παιδία ο προφήτης Ηλίας πρέπει να είναι κλειστός για ανακαίνιση! Οριστικοποιείστε την ώρα μεταξύ 10 και 12, κέντρο Χαϊδάρι (Αίνιγμα).Εμείς θα είμαστε δύο με τρία άτομα.

----------


## litrotis

λάθος το μετέφερα.......

----------


## niknif

Καλησπερα παιδια! Ειμαι κι εγω εδω! οτι κανονοστει για κυριακη πρωι ειμαι κι εγο μεσα! Για να μην λετε οτι ειμαστε και λιγοι....Χαιδαραρα ολεεε!  ::

----------


## epicurean

Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο του ασύρματου Χαϊδαρίου! 

Είμαι νέος στο awmn και θα εκτιμούσα την βοήθεια σας για να προστεθώ και εγώ στο υπάρχον δίκτυο.

Eγγράφηκα στο nodedb.com και ο αριθμός του κόμβου μου δίνεται παρακάτω.

----------


## epicurean

Παιδιά τσέκαρα τον πολύ καλο χάρτη με τους ενεργούς κόμβους του Χαϊδαρίου και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο με τον billgout έχω οπτική επαφή.  ::  

Για αρχή θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ κάπου ως client για να μάθω τα βασικά. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια πάνω στο θέμα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!!!  ::

----------


## Billgout

Είσαι στα 600 μέτρα από εμένα (κοιτώντας από εσένα προς το εμπορικό κέντρο στη Λ. Αθηνών). Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι , ότι βάση της NodeDB εχουμε μεγάλη υψομετρική διαφορά...(ελπίζω να είναι λάθος και να μην είσαι σε καμιά λακούβα)

Αν έχεις ήδη εξοπλισμό δοκιμάζεις να συνδεθείς επάνω μου (awmn-516_Billgout) υπάρχει και DHCP που θα σου δώσει αυτόματα διεύθυνση....

----------


## epicurean

> Είσαι στα 600 μέτρα από εμένα (κοιτώντας από εσένα προς το εμπορικό κέντρο στη Λ. Αθηνών). Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι , ότι βάση της NodeDB εχουμε μεγάλη υψομετρική διαφορά...(ελπίζω να είναι λάθος και να μην είσαι σε καμιά λακούβα)


Η ταράτσα μου έχει περίπου 20 μέτρα ύψος και βλέπει το Δάσος. Μάλλον έχω οπτική επαφή μαζί σου...




> Αν έχεις ήδη εξοπλισμό δοκιμάζεις να συνδεθείς επάνω μου (awmn-516_Billgout) υπάρχει και DHCP που θα σου δώσει αυτόματα διεύθυνση....


 Εξοπλισμό δεν έχω αγοράσει. Είμαι στα πρώτα βήματα ακόμη. Ο λόγος είναι ότι ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ ότι μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον προτού δώσω χρήματα(δυστυχώς δεν μου περισσεύουν  :: ). 

Υπάρχει τρόπος να σιγουρευτώ ότι όντως μπορώ να συνδεθώ μαζί σου; Αν αρκεί η οπτική επιβεβαίωση ότι σε βλέπω, βάλε καμιά κόκκινη σημαία στον κόμβο σου για να μπορέσω να την εντοπίσω  ::  .

----------


## Billgout

Καλύτερο απ' όλα είναι το επιτόποιο scan.... Το θέμα είναι πότε θα βρώ χρόνο..... Anyone else can help?

----------


## Philip

Ακόμα καλύτερο είναι να ανεβείτε στην ταράτσα του ο κάθε ένας και με έναν προβολέα να δείτε τι παίζεται σου ανάβει το φως ο Βασίλης και εάν το δεις τότε έχεις και σύνδεση  ::

----------


## litrotis

Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες στο ΑΜΔΑ.

Αν διέκρινα καλά πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στο 3το γυμνάσιο? 

Δεδομένου ότι η μόνη διέξοδος σου στο δίκτυο είναι ο Billgout, το καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα γρήγορο μεετινγ με κάποιον από εμάς στον προφήτη για να σου δείξει που είναι η ταράτσα του.

----------


## epicurean

> Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες στο ΑΜΔΑ.
> 
> Αν διέκρινα καλά πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στο 3το γυμνάσιο?


Ευχαριστώ litroti. Όντως, είμαι κοντά στο 3ο γυμνάσιο.




> Δεδομένου ότι η μόνη διέξοδος σου στο δίκτυο είναι ο Billgout, το καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα γρήγορο μεετινγ με κάποιον από εμάς στον προφήτη για να σου δείξει που είναι η ταράτσα του.


Παιδιά αύριο δίνω το τελευταίο μάθημα και μετά είμαι διαθέσιμος σε οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να σηκώσει το δάχτυλο του και να μου δείξει τον Billgout  ::   ::   :: 

Αν υπάρχει κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό κτήριο κοντά του ίσως ο Billgout μπορέσει να με κατευθύνει με οδηγίες στην ταράτσα του.

ΥΓ Η ιδέα του φακού το βράδι δεν είναι και άσχημη. Πιστεύω σε 10 λεπτά με χρήση κινητών τηλεφώνων θα έχουμε καταλάβει αν μπορώ να τον δω ή όχι.

----------


## epicurean

Μήπως μπορεί κανένας χαϊδαριώτης να μου δείξει τον billgout αυτό το σ-κ; 

plzzzz!

----------


## litrotis

Στείλε με pm το κινητό σου να κανονίσουμε κάποιο ραντεβού!

----------


## epicurean

Όποιος έχει χρόνο και εξοπλισμό για σκανάρισμα ας μου στείλει ένα pm... 

O σκοπός είναι να εντοπιστεί ο billgout από κουνέλια.

----------


## Billgout

Παίδες... ιδού ο άσωτος υιός...

Η αληθεια είναι ότι είμαι ασυγχώρητος, αλλά λόγω δουλειάς έχω λιώσει τον τελευταίο μήνα....... Για να σημαδεψετε εμένα πολύ απλά, από κουνέλια σημαδεύετε περιπου πάνω ακριβώς πάνω από το εμπορικό κέντρο στην Καβάλας... 

Συγνώμη για την ολιγορία και αδυναμία παροχής βοηθείας, αλλά αύριο φέυγω για επαγγελματικό ταξίδι στηο εξωτερικο και επιστρέφω Κυριακή βράδυ... (και ξαναφευγω βέβαια αλλά...  ::  )

----------


## DrLO

Γειά σας από Χαϊδάρι. Μόλις πριν 2-3 μέρες άρχισα να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να συνδεθώ στο AWMN. 

View Node #4358: DrLo

Απέχω 0.9 km από τον spirosco και 1.4 km από τον litrotis. Προς την περιοχή κάτω από της Καβάλας (προς Αιγάλεω) έχω καλή ορατότητα αν και νομίζω στην ευθεία με τον litrotis υπάρχει ένα ύψωμα.

Αυριο, ακολουθώντας τις οδιγίες του plugmein θα δημοσιεύσω photo της θέας από την ταράτσα μου. 

Είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος (Το 1ο μου post) οπότε παίζει να σας τα πρixω και λίγο  :: 

Από τον billcgut απέχω 2km αλλά παίζει να μην έχω πτική επαφή

DrLo - Χαϊδάρι

----------


## special

drLO μπορεις εαν θες να δοκιμασεις μηπως πιανεις το awmn-3929-special.Εαν εχω καταλαβει σωστα εισαι περιπου πιο κατω απο την toyota του πασπαλιαρη ε.Εαν βλεπεις προς τον αγιο νεκταριο τοτε μπορει να τσεκαρεις εαν με πιανεις,και κατι σημαντικο,εχεις καθολου εξοπλισμο?

----------


## Billgout

Εάν είναι σε αυτό το σημείο μπορεί να πιάνει και εμένα... βεβαία είναι προτιμότερω να πέσει επάνω σου, μια και θα είστε πιο κοντά....

...ούτως ή άλλος σε λίγο θα λειτουργήσει το τρίγωνο (Πανοράματος): Billgout (ΥΠ.ΕΞ.)-Koem (Skorpina) - Special (Ζαμπόν-τυρί)  ::

----------


## DrLO

> drLO μπορεις εαν θες να δοκιμασεις μηπως πιανεις το awmn-3929-special.Εαν εχω καταλαβει σωστα εισαι περιπου πιο κατω απο την toyota του πασπαλιαρη ε.Εαν βλεπεις προς τον αγιο νεκταριο τοτε μπορει να τσεκαρεις εαν με πιανεις,και κατι σημαντικο,εχεις καθολου εξοπλισμο?



Είμαι κάπου μεταξύ της Toyota και του camping. Η θέα από τη ταράτσα μου προς την Καβάλας είναι η πιο κάτω φωτογραφία



Εξόπλισμό δεν έχω ακόμα και είμαι κάπως επιφυλακτικός για το αν θα προχωρήσω γιατί παίζει να φύγω σχετικά σύντομα για δουλειά στο εξωτερικό.

Προς την Κατευθυνσή σου special μάλλον υπάρχουν εμόδια αφού είμαι στην αρχή της ανηφάρας από την Καβάλας και προς τα πανω υπάρχουν πολλές πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## special

χωρις scan δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασματα αλλα υπαρχουν αρκετοι κομβοι τριγυρω σου που μπορουν να σε εξυπηρετησουν,παντος ηδη ενας client συνδεετε απο την φαβιερου οποτε μονο ενα scan θα λυσει την απορια σου.

----------


## DrLO

Αρχικά σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω ανεβάζοντας ένα PC στη ταράτσα (ήθελα να το κάνω ανεξάρτητα από AWMN). Υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετοί ιστοί, ένας μάλιστα μάλλον είναι "ιδιαίτερα"  ::  ψηλός αν και προς κάποιους τομείς (όπως του spirosco θα με βόλευε ίσως περισσότερο στήριξη σε τοίχο που από ότι διαβάζω έχει και πλεονεκτήματα από άποψη παρεβολών.

----------


## DrLO

Χμ, ο Node #1167: ktsaou απέχει μόνο 400 m αλλά πως και δεν τον είχα προσέξει εχθές ? Παίζει και να μην έχουμε όμως επαφή λόγω της οικοδομής που μόλις χτίσκτκε (αυτή με τις σκαλοσιές), εκτός κι αν βάλω κάποιον μεγάλο ιστό

----------


## koem

Xμ, μένεις ακριβώς δίπλα στο πατρικό της γυναίκας μου (Αραχώβης).

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα τι ψάρια πιάνουμε από εκεί, έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις scan από την ταράτσα σου; Αν βρω χρόνο, θα έρθω να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## epicurean

Χάρη στους δύο litrotes Γιάννη και Αλέξανδρο, ολοκληρώθηκε επιτόπιο scan με feeder και βλέπαμε τον billgout στα -74db. 

Οπότε, όλα καλά και προχωρώ σε συλλογή του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού!

Γιάννη και Αλέξανδρε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια.  ::

----------


## DrLO

Στο δωματιάκι της ταράτσας υπάρχει πρίζα αλλά σκέφτομαι και τη περίπτωση να ανεβάσω καλώδιο από το σπίτι μου γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από που πέρνει παροχή η πρίζα αυτή. Βλέπω όμως ότι κάποιοι ανεβάζουν ρευμα μετατρέποντάς το πρώτα σε χαμηλής τάσης και στη συνέχεια πάλι κανονικό με μετασχηματιστές. Κάτι τέτοιο είναι απαραίτητο? Μου φαίνεται πολύ μπελάς.

----------


## stean_202

(Συγνώμη για το άσχετο)..Απαραίτητο δεν είναι , αλλα και εγώ που σκέφτομαι να ανεβάσω ρεύμα αν μπορέσω έτσι θα το κάνω , είναι καθαρά για λόγους ασφαλείας...

----------


## DrLO

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό αποχής από την ιδέα του AWMN λόγω κάποιων άλλων υποχρεώσεών μου επανέρχομαι στη προσπάθειά μου να συνδεθώ στο AWMN και αν είναι δυνατό το στήσιμο κάποιου κόμβου. 

Ξεπεράστηκαν κάποια πορβλήματα (υπάρχουν και αρκετά χρήματα πλέον) και το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου.

laptop, και άλλο wireless εξοπλισμό δεν έχω αγοράσει ακριβώς επειδή θα ήθελα πρώτα να δω τι βλέπω και τι συσκευές θα ήταν καλύτερα να αγοράσω βάσει του αποτελέσματος του scan. Όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη για βοήθεια θα με βοηθούσε αφάνταστα αν μπορούσε να έρθει να κάνει ένα scan και να μου δείξει και εμένα κάποια βασικά πραγματάκια. Γινονται meetings στην περιοχή Χαϊδαρίου - Περιστερίου που θα μπορούσα να έρθω ? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

